# Catching fry



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey my molly just let out a few fry and i was wondering, since its so dang hard to find them does anyone have any tips on getting them out of their hidding spots or about being able to spot hiding fry??


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

*check among the leaves of any plants. Both live and plastic. Also, look very close at the bottom. Fry have a habit of hidding in the gravel. even between and among it. They are crafty little devils about hidding. More than once I thought I had gotten them all, just to find a half dozen in there doing fine without me! 

Congratulations and Good luck with them! *


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

I personally used a red plastic cup with the white inside. I'd get a small scoop of water, and use it as a light current over the plants. This would get the fry moving, and make it easier to spot them. Also, the white interior of the cup is great to see fry that are caught, so you know not only that you've got them, but that they're also in the fry tank where you move them (mine had a tendency to want to swim up the current of the water I poured from the cup- had to be careful they didn't get stuck in it!).


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

they will come out if there are no bigger fish in the tank


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

My fry like to cume up in the corners so when i see then i just scoop them out with a little container.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I suck them up with my gravel vacuum.....


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

msdolittle said:


> I suck them up with my gravel vacuum.....


A little dangerous no? lol....

I saw another one last night but i couldnt catch it being that it was night time so i left it and maybe ill see some more when i get home today! (Hopefully i will! ..gotta love those little buggers :grin: )


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That is why fishing is a sport. If it were easy to catch fish it would be boring. LOL
It is rough to find some of them, Basically use all the ideas given. Check the gravel along the glass of the aquarium sometimes they get one and two levels down into the gravel, Check behind everything, Plants, filters, decorations, It is not a matter of these guys enjoy hiding but it is inbred into them for survival. 

Once you find them use water currents and other methods to get them out of hiding and I usually use a brine shrimp net to catch them. It is softer than other nets and has a finer mesh.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Last time i was still finding fry after a week had gone by!!! They hid so well.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

harif87 said:


> A little dangerous no? lol....
> 
> I saw another one last night but i couldnt catch it being that it was night time so i left it and maybe ill see some more when i get home today! (Hopefully i will! ..gotta love those little buggers :grin: )


Not with my crappy vacuum............it isn't the highest tech thing. 

Plus, when I'm doing that, I usually know I'm looking for them so I'm gentle. They've all made it so far!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

msdolittle said:


> Not with my crappy vacuum............it isn't the highest tech thing.
> 
> Plus, when I'm doing that, I usually know I'm looking for them so I'm gentle. They've all made it so far!


I hear what your saying, i was doing a water change about 2 hrs ago and i realized what you meant lol in my opinion its a great strategy!Good thinking


----------

